# Re-Interpretations for CT scans and heart caths



## bcopeland (Dec 16, 2008)

Could someone please help me find some documentation on re-reads for diagnostic studies? A consultant has come into our office stating that my docs who are cardiac, thoracic, vascular surgeons can perform an independent interpretation and bill it with a 26 and 77 modifier. If anyone knows where I can get some guidelines on this, please point me in the right direction. Thanks/Belinda


----------



## jennsomers (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the mod 26 for Thoracic surgeons re-reading CT scans. Medicare pays without a problem.


----------



## lisamaddox (Jan 19, 2009)

Does the physician dictate a new report or does he just re-read the CT or cath and bill with modifier 26 and 77?  I am confused on this issue because I thought when you bill with the modifier 26 and/or 77 you are saying that your doctor actually re-read AND dictated another report.


----------

